# deactivated and reactivated, ratings, ask me anything



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

have at it.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Do you have a pee cup?


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Do you have a pee cup?


totes! it's a general purpose 5 gallon bucket with a toilet seat where anyone can piss, shit or vomit as they see fit!

if there are any that have serious qurstions about deactivation, ask away.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Do you have a pee cup?


I carry 2 Gatorade bottles. One for my urine, and another for my dip, hiding them in the compartment between the driver and shotgun seats. I dip when waiting awhile for a ping.


----------



## PghPaul (Sep 21, 2015)

How much does the one on one class cost?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> I carry 2 Gatorade bottles. One for my urine, and another for my dip, hiding them in the compartment between the driver and shotgun seats. I dip when waiting awhile for a ping.


 ever pick up the wrong one and put your lips on the urine bottle?


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

Question- do you wish you would have stayed deactivated


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> ever pick up the wrong one and put your lips on the urine bottle?


Now that's funny ! Thanks for that post.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, PghPaul.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement. (Click your "Profile" on Dashboard (Uber Partner Website Click "Legal".)

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*

Sent from my iPhone


----------

